# HGVC in Tuscany ??



## Wings2812 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has seen this article. Is this a new resort for HGVC members ?   You might have to copy and paste the 2 links....


http://www.rciventures.com/2012/02/luxury-vacation-ownership-resort-open-tuscany/[/url]

Prime Investimenti sri, an Italian real estate company based in Prato Italy, has announced plans to open a luxurious 31-apartment vacation ownership resort to be known as Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne in the Tuscan countryside, close to the hilltop village of Peccioli.


Also see the following :

http://www.gotimeshare.org/news-items/682.aspx[/url]

Italian real estate company Prime Investimenti sri has announced the opening of a luxurious 31-apartment vacation ownership resort in Tuscany, close to the village of Peccioli.

Due to open in early 2013, Prime Investimenti sri has confirmed Hilton Grand Vacations Club will market the Holiday Ownership intervals at Borgo alle Vigne, and manage homeowners’ association management services and resort operations. Best International will provide Sales and Marketing for the Fractional component.

The resort is a mix of one, two and three-bedroom apartments combining Tuscan architectural influences with stylish contemporary living.

Mirco Clementoni, President of Prime Investimenti sri commented, “We are delighted to be working in partnership with Hilton Grand Vacations and Best International in bringing this new project to market. Following extensive work to locate and receive permissions for this project, we’re now in an exciting position to launch the fabulous properties of Borgo alle Vigne.”

Mark Wang, president of Hilton Grand Vacations, added, “This project provides an extraordinary opportunity to expand the Hilton Grand Vacations Club brand in Europe and we are privileged to collaborate with Prime Investimenti sri and Best International.


If this is a new HGVC, it a a good sign of expansion. But I haven't seen anything announced from HGVC ?


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad that we have more choices in Europe!
Like HGVC did, they will open the room for Elite members and home resort owners first, and then will be released to other HGVC owners.
Anyway, it is a good sign!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 3, 2012)

This fits HGVC's new practice of buying into properties built by others.
It expands their reach w/o the trouble and risk of building their own resort.

However, we've seen similar plans announced B4, so _if_ it happens, great.


----------



## levatino (Feb 3, 2012)

Adding choice is always a plus.  I wonder a) how many points? b)with agriturismo apartments across Italy with choice of location and with fees in line or lower than maintenance fees, does this really change the game?

Spending a week in an apartment like gated community like that rendering, reminds me of staying in the ambiance of Encino.  No offense if youre from Encino..


----------



## Stupjones (May 14, 2012)

*Borgo alle Vigne*

Does anyone know where I might be able to find details on Borgo alle Vigne please. Seems like it is going ahead from Wings2812's post but nothing on the HGVC website of substance.


----------



## Margariet (May 14, 2012)

Stupjones said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to find details on Borgo alle Vigne please. Seems like it is going ahead from Wings2812's post but nothing on the HGVC website of substance.



They are busy with the construction. It is supposed to open in 2013. Maybe this site can help you: http://www.bestinternational.co.uk/hilton-grand-vacations-at-borgo-alle-vigne/


----------



## Stupjones (May 15, 2012)

*Borgo alle Vigne, Tuscany*

Excellent, thank you. Seems like is going ahead. Great to see an HGVC in Europe and in particular, in one of my personal favourite areas.


----------



## itradehilton (May 17, 2012)

I just an e-mail about the property from HGVC.

http://www.hgvc.com/email/club/elite/12/05/index.html


----------



## Talent312 (May 17, 2012)

Interesting that the photos are mostly shots of Florence.
Could they not send a photographer to the site?


----------



## Remy (Jun 13, 2012)

I (and I'm sure countless others) received a brochure on the new property in Tuscany today. Basically the info on the site referenced above plus some marketing language on a cover letter. It also has a sheet on things to do in Tuscany during each month of the year.

A max of 832 weeks are available. The special pricing offered to HGVC members is 7% off the publicly advertised prices.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 14, 2012)

*How many points ?*

Dear Remy

How much for the one bedroom and how many points linked to that? 

Still to understand how much for the mf. And mostly to watch the local tax, Italy needs money and they are increasing taxes. An example, I had a bank account in Italy, there were never no problems to transfer the money abroad,but since last September they take a 2% taxes for any transfer done by non Italian resident.  No guarantee that owner tax will not increase.....


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 14, 2012)

*16 Villas - 1, 2 and 3 bedrrom*

Also got the brochure yesterday.  Most of the brochure is why Tuscany is so great (I agree).  However last two pages show an artists sketch that has about 6 two story buildings and a pool.  It looks very countryside but that may just be the sketch.

One bedroom one bath from 504 -588 sq ft.
Two bedroom two bath from 808 - 1323 sq ft.
Three bedroom, three bath with master on second floor from 1113 - 1281 sq ft,

"Within each villa, elegant Italian furnishings, marble flooring and the finest locally sourced finishes create a modern living space with authentic Tuscan character.  Luxuries range from prive ensuite bedrooms to lush garden areas, perfect for entertaining.  Members also enjoy unlimited use of the swimming pool and the convenience of an underground parking gargae.  .....just 16 vilalas available..."


----------



## travelguy (Jun 14, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> Still to understand how much for the mf. And mostly to watch the local tax, Italy needs money and they are increasing taxes. An example, I had a bank account in Italy, there were never no problems to transfer the money abroad,but since last September they take a 2% taxes for any transfer done by non Italian resident.  No guarantee that owner tax will not increase.....



Yep, bad timing for Euro-Zone property ownership with the economic-political-civil uprising thing going on.  Last week the contagion spread to Spain, although they got a band-aid bailout by the ECB, and this week the Italian bonds are bordering on the dreaded 7% level (yikes!).  Not sure how the bailout-austerity-recession-unemployment-strike-sovereign default loop will affect Italy, but if it is like the tourist industry in Greece ... it won't be a pleasant experience!

On a brighter note ... Tuscany will always be one of the most beautiful places in the world!  Just hope the civil servants aren't on strike or the socialists aren't revolting the week you visit.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 16, 2012)

*cost of Tuscany*

2 bedroom unit:  2 options 7000 or 10'000 points  at around 6 usd and 5 usd  per point for elite member.  No idea of MF

Will do some search of where it is exactly located, near Pisa an sean closest, Florence is 1h drive. The region is one of the most beautiful, excellent wine and food.  

http://www.hgvc.com/email/sales/12/06/borgo_construction/email.html

As a European I m delighted that HGVC develop itself in Europe. Scotland is nice but only in summer.

TO watch: MF in EURO, also Italian tax might increase as already explained in all the previous post.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 16, 2012)

travelguy said:


> Tuscany will always be one of the most beautiful places in the world!



To me, it's like heaven on earth. It's where I want to go when I die.


----------



## LondonAndy (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like they are beginning the face-to-face marketing.  In an e-mail received today:

Introducing Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne in Tuscany, Italy—where authentic Tuscan décor blends seamlessly with contemporary flourishes. Conceived by Italian developers and visionary designers, this exclusive retreat is the ideal Italian residence for a select few.

As a Hilton Grand Vacations owner, you and up to four guests are cordially invited to a special introduction of Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne. Please join us for a canapés and champagne reception, Tuesday, 10 July, from 6:00PM-8:00PM at the <<central london>>Hilton hotel.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 26, 2012)

*Thanks for sharing*



LondonAndy said:


> Looks like they are beginning the face-to-face marketing.  In an e-mail received today:
> 
> Introducing Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne in Tuscany, Italy—where authentic Tuscan décor blends seamlessly with contemporary flourishes. Conceived by Italian developers and visionary designers, this exclusive retreat is the ideal Italian residence for a select few.
> 
> As a Hilton Grand Vacations owner, you and up to four guests are cordially invited to a special introduction of Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne. Please join us for a canapés and champagne reception, Tuesday, 10 July, from 6:00PM-8:00PM at the <<central london>>Hilton hotel.



Interesting... 
If anyone attends one of these special introductions for Borgo alle Vigne, please come back and tell us what they shared


----------

